# Dx code for tortuous colon - Under torsion it states



## BECKYPHILLIPS

Under torsion it states "the act of twisting"  tortuous states "twisted"  is this considered the same?  Tortuous leads you to distortion and under distortion it states "congenital". Can someone please shed some light.


----------



## JulesofColorado

It does mean twisted but it also means it is longer than a normal colon. Take a look at 560.2.


----------



## coderguy1939

Tortuous colon, redundant colon, looping colon is generally considered an anatomical variation and I've seen most coders refer to 751.5 for the diagnosis.


----------



## mstyus

hey,
if you take a look at code 560.2 Volvulus you have knotting, strangulation, torsion,and twist.I hope this information will be helpful.
Ms.Tyus


----------



## king102310

Defiantly 751.5 if there is no twisting, strangulation, twist or knotting. We do colongraphy's at my work and we have several patients that cannot have a tradtional colonoscopy because of a tortuous colon.


----------



## wlowery

Truly, unless the physician states Congenital 751.5 should not be used.


----------



## tharal

Congenital is in brackets (), nonessential modifier, hence I think 751.5 can be used...see the includes note under the code 751.5, for transposition of colon also we will not get any other code than 751.5, this can be used....certain conditions we are coding like that for adult patients also.

Thara L CPC H


----------



## mitchellde

751.5 is a code in the category for congenital anomolies of the digestive system, in the chapter for congenital anomalies.  This is a code to be used ONLY when the provider documents a congenital anomaly.. The word congenital is not in brackets and is definitely NOT a nonessential modifier.


----------



## tharal

Ok, but what code we can use for transposition of colon then?

Thara L CPC H


----------



## mitchellde

you should query the provider to have him/her document if this is a congenital condition, if not then you have to go for either the twisting of the colon or and unspecified condition of the colon code, one that is not in the congenital chapter.


----------



## bmanene

*Apv coder*

560.2 is correct. Your documentation states tortuous not congenital. You may querry physician for further clarification. Otherwise, based on the documentation you have provided, 560.2 will be always CORRECT!


----------

